# Anyone find relief with prednisone?



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I was put on prednisone a few days ago (along with antibiotics) to treat an infection in my lungs. At the time, I was in the middle of a major flare with a lot of muscle and joint pain and stiffness, severe fatigue, and blurry vision. Within 24 hours of being put on prednisone, my pain and stiffness disappeared, my vision improved, and I had more energy. I was able to sit through a 2 1/2 hour movie at the movie theater and leave the theater with no pain and no stiffness whatsoever (this hasn't happened in over 5 years). My joints are no longer stiff and actually feel loose. Prednisone reduces inflammation, but from what I've read, fibromyalgia is not supposed to involve inflammation. I reported my remarkable recovery to my primary care physician, who said that fibromyalgia does, in fact, involve inflammation of the muscles, and that is perhaps why the prednisone helped me. But I can't help but wonder whether something besides, or in addition to, fibromyalgia is making me miserable. I would greatly appreciate knowing whether any of you has found that prednisone helps fibromyalgia pain (as opposed to pain caused by another rheumatoid condition). Thank you.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Yes, I had wonderful pain relief; however, I gained 30 pounds and went through sheer HELL when I came off of them after 6 months! You know all of those muscles that hurt moderately now?? They will KILL you when you first get off the Pred. It took me about 4 months to get my body (muscles and joints) back to normal. It's like the pain returns with a vengence!! Be cautious!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I don't normally post on this board. Pred' affects the adrenal glands so will give you a lot of energy. When I've been prescribed this drug for UC I wake at 5am & spring out of bed! However if taken long term there can be horrible side effects (you probably know already) like bone thinning, muscle weakness, huge weight gain, water retention in the face & ankles plus increased infection (it suppresses the immune system).With UC it seems like the miracle drug as it gives you a 'life' but once you come off it symptoms often return.


----------



## Mary fran (Feb 9, 2002)

two years ago i took pred for nine months for fibromyalgia..i felt great while i was on it..gained weight(i am a skinny person) then, the pred started making me have spasms in my esophagus, which was so misrable..it was hell getting off the pred..i hope to avoid taking it again...also, does the fibromyalgia make anyone else really weak in their legs and arms..thanks ..Mary fran


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm with everyone else here! Prednisone is nothing to fool around with. Sure, it is used for various things, but the serious side effects and the "coming off" period is horrible. I just do not believe steroids is the answer for us. I taook it once for major breakout of hives and I will never ever go through that again. I felt like I was climbing the walls. Couldn't sleep and couldn't sit still. And I just felt plain "weird". I called my Doc and told him no more.


----------

